# Dankung 2550 x 2062 Tapered Tube Up-Date



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well after 5 months of use I can say that I really like these Dankung tapered tubes. They are stiff at first but work out very nice after breaking them in.

I do use them on a rotating prong Starship so that may have a lot to do with the longevity I have gotten from them. I would not hesitate to recommend these to anyone and at the cost I consider these a real bargain.

The last batch I received ( after having a problem not getting my original order) of 10 sets had one set with a thicker section at the heavier end. ( see pic below ) . I didn't know how I was going to like them, but after using them just let me say, I wish they were all like this.









click on photo to enlarge

I have no idea how many shots I have made with the above set-up, but like the Energizer Bunny , they keep going and going and going.

At this price you haven't got much to lose except time, just give them a chance to break in and I think you'll like them.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

A positive review based on their feel and longevity  Nice! While stats are awesome, it's nice to hear people just talk about how much fun a bandset is. Thanks, when you get more information about them, if you try Chrono Connect app or something, please let us know!


----------

